# Lever-operated belt tensioner for an early Cowells90 lathe



## rolgiati (Sep 26, 2020)

After forty years of swearing at  the Cowells (Perris ?) method of belt tightening, I finally solved the problem.
No longer will I have to loosen a clamp bar, push like one demented on the countershaft bracket, and tighten the clamp bar, belts now loosen and tighten at the flick of the finger.
Full details in the attached .pdf


----------

